
Network Analysis of Wes Anderson’s Stable of Actors - tarboreus
https://dhintro18.commons.gc.cuny.edu/2018/11/06/ten-things-network-analysis-of-wes-andersons-stable-of-actors/
======
iooi
This "analysis" is so much worse than what Wikipedia has:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wes_Anderson#Recurring_collabo...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wes_Anderson#Recurring_collaborators)

A table makes a lot more sense for this kind of content. The graph looks very
messy and it's hard to get anything out of it quickly.

------
lbotos
This served as a great demo into Google's Fusion Tables so that was cool!
Thanks for sharing!

